# Genetic testing other then health tests?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If it is important to you to know what colors he may or may not produce, I would color test him.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> If it is important to you to know what colors he may or may not produce, I would color test him.


That makes sense to me. 

But immediately inquiring minds gotta know... so I'm just wondering... if you colour tested the potential mom *I hate that other word. lol* could you know to a more certain degree what colours they would be apt to create?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Not really most of the genes I want to know about are recessives and the color test results from the mom and dad would only tell me the genes were or weren't there to be passed on, not if my puppy got them. While recessives can be lost they can just as easily hide for generations and pop up when you least expect them.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

OH I misread your post last time. Currently we are just getting testing done to determine if we will offer him at public stud. In this case knowing if he carries or doesn't carry a color can help make him more desirable or less if he has a color you want to avoid.

We know his grandmother carries both brown and cream but you normally want to avoid both those colors if breeding for show puppies as the brown pigmented creams are non-showable. One of the people who recently contacted his breeder is looking for a male that doesn't carry brown and cream though they will accept one or the other in the right male. They now want to know for sure what my boy carries since the breeders male carries both...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> That makes sense to me.
> 
> But immediately inquiring minds gotta know... so I'm just wondering... if you colour tested the potential mom *I hate that other word. lol* could you know to a more certain degree what colours they would be apt to create?


Yes. Color testing will help anyone know what colors a dog can or cannot produce.


----------

